# Lifestyle in Hamburg with 55k salary



## visanj

Hello

I'm from India and I am going to get a job offer with annual salary of 55000 euros and location is Hamburg (Still negotiation is going on). I would like to know if I can lead a decent lifestyle with wife and kid

What I mean of decent lifestyle is 1) good furnished 1 bhk apartment 2) basic groceries,broadband, telephone 3) good school and 4)yearly once or twice vacation to other countries (not necessary though)

Could anyone in this forum please help me out regarding break up of normal expenses in Hamburg?

I appreciate your response

Thanks
Visanj


----------



## Nononymous

I can't get into the specifics because I don't actually know the details for Hamburg, but I imagine you'll be comfortable. Not rich, but comfortable. There are online tax calculators that will give you net income, and obviously online rental sites where you can look at prices, though it would depend a great deal on location, which is where you'd want some advice. Long-term you won't want a furnished apartment, but it's a good option when getting established. 

Schools are free in the state system. If private, fees can vary but prepare for 5-10k per year I would think. That you can also find online.


----------



## visanj

I checked online wage calculator and it seems I will get around 3000 euros per month. In rental sites I'm able to find apartments with rent ranging from 1000 euros but I'm not sure about other expenses


----------



## beppi

Local schooling (in German language) is free. If you want an international (English speaking) school, you'll pay lots - probably above €1000/month per child.

For rent budget €600-1000/month, for food and daily expenses €400-600/month per person. Any luxuries (e.g. ethnic food, which tends to be expensive, home trips or having a car) goes on top of that.
Your package should allow you a decent lifestyle, but not lavish.


----------



## bluesaturn

I would say, that is a good salary for the moment. Check out HH-Schenefeld. It is close to Hamburg, but actually in Schleswig-Holstein. Rent might be cheaper. How old is your child? I think primary school might not be chooseable, but high-schools yes. You can send your child to a better school. I would try to see that your child learns German. 

400-600Euros for daily expenses and food per person? Really? My family had to live with less and we did not starve, but sure it was not organic food. Families of four live for less in Germany than 55k Euros. 
Just try to find a nice flat with a good connection to your work place or use the bicycle


----------



## visanj

Thanks for your response

May i know whats HH-Schenefeld? Is it a residential area in Hamburg? My child is 3 years old and I'm planning to admit her in Kintergarten (Enquired Phorms and they are charging around 200 euro)


----------



## MrTweek

You can definitely live on that comfortably and it will get you more than a one bedroom apartment.
Rent should not exceed 1000 € for a decent apartment. Groceries 200-400 € per month and person, depending on lifestyle.
Internet+Telephone is rather cheap, 50 € per month max.
No idea about Kindergarten. Schools are free, except for some minor expenses like books.





> 400-600Euros for daily expenses and food per person? Really? My family had to live with less and we did not starve, but sure it was not organic food.


I Agree. Nobody can eat that much. Even when I switched to eating 100% organic, I still spent around 350 € per month.


----------



## visanj

Thanks for all your response. I am waiting for the offer

Will let you know the status


----------



## bluesaturn

Visanji, HH (=Hamburg) Schenefeld. 
Schenefeld is a town in Schleswig-Holstein, but so close to Hamburg, that there is not really a distance between Schenefeld and Hamburg. But it is true, it is not close to the center. 
Just make sure, everybody of your family tries to learn a bit of German. Have fun and enjoy the weather


----------



## visanj

bluesaturn said:


> Visanji, HH (=Hamburg) Schenefeld.
> Schenefeld is a town in Schleswig-Holstein, but so close to Hamburg, that there is not really a distance between Schenefeld and Hamburg. But it is true, it is not close to the center.
> Just make sure, everybody of your family tries to learn a bit of German. Have fun and enjoy the weather


Actually I am trying to look at areas around Hammerbrook. I want to live at a 30 min train commute distance from Hauptbahnoff

Can you recommend some good residential areas with reasonable rent near Hauptbahnoff?


----------



## Nononymous

A 30 minute train commute is not "near" the Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## bluesaturn

I did not see it was a requirement to be near Hauptbahnhof. But for other people 30min are not much.


----------



## visanj

Though 30 min train commute won't be near Hauptbahnof I don't want to travel 1 hour to go to Hauptbahnoff


----------



## Nononymous

One hour to Hauptbahnhof, you'd almost be living in Denmark. I'm sure you can find something that's a short commute, though of course it depends if you're on U-Bahn, S-Bahn, regional trains, how many connections, etc.


----------



## arpiraj

Hey Visanj,

Me and my husband are also exploring jobs in Germany. Wondering how did you go about it. 

Are you settled in Hamburg? I have heard its a really nice place. How is life for an Indian there?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## ravibhure

Hello Visanj/arpiraj,

I am planning to move to Hamburg in March 1st week, knowing little bit about city but did not found any rate card perfectly describing about apartment rents, looks it tied with index rate.

What are the base rates to live and for rent a flat for single person in Hamburg ?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Ben-HH

ravibhure said:


> Hello Visanj/arpiraj,
> 
> I am planning to move to Hamburg in March 1st week, knowing little bit about city but did not found any rate card perfectly describing about apartment rents, looks it tied with index rate.
> 
> What are the base rates to live and for rent a flat for single person in Hamburg ?
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


Hi check out these sites for rent:
immobilienscout24.de 
immonet.de

Hamburg is a beautiful city but unfortunately very expensive. Single apartments are highly sought-after. March adds to this too as Universities start...
However... you can be lucky. It will be easier if you are prepared to live a bit outside the centre.
In the centre you will pay around 500€ plus utilities for a 40sqm(ish) unfurnished apartment.

Costs of living depends on what you spend  I guess about 300€ for food is a good estimate. If yo start to enjoy the great Hamburg nightlife you will spend a LOT of money... 

However, overall I guess 1500€ is an okish allowance for all incl. rent.

Hope that helps...

Cheers


----------



## sepp

arpiraj said:


> Hey Visanj,
> 
> Me and my husband are also exploring jobs in Germany. Wondering how did you go about it.
> 
> Are you settled in Hamburg? I have heard its a really nice place. How is life for an Indian there?
> 
> Thanks & Regards


dont forget ! if you have kids there's also 186 euros a month per child allowance 

hamburg is really expensive. munich too !


----------



## Ben-HH

sepp said:


> dont forget ! if you have kids there's also 186 euros a month per child allowance
> 
> hamburg is really expensive. munich too !


Not sure under which circumstances/visa you obtain the right to get the child allownace (Kindergeld).


----------



## beppi

Ben-HH said:


> Not sure under which circumstances/visa you obtain the right to get the child allownace (Kindergeld).


You need to be fully tax-liable in Germany (which usually means you live on German soil) and have a dependent child (without own income) living with you. It's one of the easiest government support schemes to obtain.


----------

